# problems with my new siamanese flying fox



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i bought it yesterday at big al's but it is not eating anything
I tried to feed it with hikari algae pellet too.
It just lies on some objects and not moving a lot


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

alexxa said:


> i bought it yesterday at big al's but it is not eating anything
> I tried to feed it with hikari algae pellet too.
> It just lies on some objects and not moving a lot


fish need a few days to acclimatize to a new environment. Don't feed it for a few days.

Of course, this assumes that your tank is cycled, etc.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

solarz said:


> fish need a few days to acclimatize to a new environment. Don't feed it for a few days.
> 
> Of course, this assumes that your tank is cycled, etc.


ok thank you


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

You also have to be aware that the false SAE are not that crazy after algae as the true one. Give it a few days and you will see it will come around. 

Do you have only 1 or more than 1 as they like to be 2-3 in the same tank?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

george said:


> You also have to be aware that the false SAE are not that crazy after algae as the true one. Give it a few days and you will see it will come around.
> 
> Do you have only 1 or more than 1 as they like to be 2-3 in the same tank?


I only have one


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

also do SAE eats shrimps?
because i have some cherry shrimps in my tank


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

is the one in the photo a real SAE?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

to my knowledge yes, its black bar is running from head to end of caudal fin. Only true SAE has this figure, others stop at base of caudal fin.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

alexxa said:


> also do SAE eats shrimps?
> because i have some cherry shrimps in my tank


Your shrimps should be fine, especially since you seem to have a lot of plant cover.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> to my knowledge yes, its black bar is running from head to end of caudal fin. Only true SAE has this figure, others stop at base of caudal fin.


ok thx
i dont think it is eating any algae, because i still see a lot on the glass


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

alexxa said:


> ok thx
> i dont think it is eating any algae, because i still see a lot on the glass


give it some time. How big is your tank? You might want to get 2, as they like to have some companionship.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

alexxa said:


> ok thx
> i dont think it is eating any algae, because i still see a lot on the glass


This SEA is specialize in devouring any kind of hair algae, I have to of 2 this fellow and they seldom touch green spot algae on glass. I do have amano shrimps it dont bother by them, I donno for other varieties. Take nerite snails for algae on glass they love to graze on it..


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> This SEA is specialize in devouring any kind of hair algae, I have to of 2 this fellow and they seldom touch green spot algae on glass. I do have amano shrimps it dont bother by them, I donno for other varieties. Take nerite snails for algae on glass they love to graze on it..


where can i get nerite snails?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

solarz said:


> give it some time. How big is your tank? You might want to get 2, as they like to have some companionship.


14l litres, around 3.7gallons


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

If the tank is only 3.7G, then soon enough you will need to find him a bigger tank. They grow up to 6".


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i have mostly green spot algae in my tank, what algae eater will eat that?
i used to had a albino pleco and it cleaned my tank very well, any ideas where i can get one?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Speak with JimzPAD http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24051


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

which one is better for cleaning green spot algae? nerite snail or pleco?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

alexxa said:


> which one is better for cleaning green spot algae? nerite snail or pleco?


For a small tank like yours, i would recommend the snail.

Don't worry too much about the SAE, I've had mine for over 6 months now, and they haven't grown much.


----------

